

Recovery.gov a $8.5MM success story - cjoh
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2009/recoverygovs-success/

======
jdminhbg
Wow. If this is what we're considering $8.5MM worth of success, I am in the
wrong field.

~~~
cjoh
The point is, in the world of transparency, when people are complaining,
_that's_ when you know it is successful. People have a hard time not shooting
the messenger in this space.

